# Melafix?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I've had a platy and a gourami die within 2 weeks of each other of what was believed to be a bacterial infection. I have other fish in the tank...should I treat the entire tank with Melafix for 3 days, just to get rid of any bacteria that may be in there. The other fish are fine..no signs of disease. I did notice my Gold Crescent platy closing his top fin once in a while but not that often. He moves around normal.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have a bacterial infection, then you will need to treat with antibiotics. Melafix is not an antibiotic.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Melafix is more of a preventative than a cure. It'll help torn fins and things like that heal faster. Try a medication called Mar-Oxy (I think it's by Mardel...). I've never used it, but I've heard good things. It's for bacterial infections.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I disagree... melafix actually kills bacteria... I fought a fin rot case in my friends tank with melafix and it worked very well... Plus it has very few bad side effects! But as always, Fin rot is a indicator of water quality, frequent water changes is the best method of prevention. In anycase... treat with melafix, do some waterchanges (3 in the next 3 days) and see how things get... if your fish are improving, continue this method of treatment.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

maby use PimaFix ? 


http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11269&N=2004+113521


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I do have Pimafix...would that help. I will do a waterchange too


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

If it's bad AND you are losing fish you can use the melifix AND the pimafix TOGETHER to have a "rapid more effective treatment and promoterapid healing!

just FIY

1 of the few meds you can combine together to really give your aquatic buddies a real boost


:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

If you read the Melafix label it lists one ingredient as 1%- Melaleuca CAS#8008-98-8 and 99% as inert.

Do a Google for Melaleuca CAS#8008-98-8.


----------

